# Relocate Aquarium Tank



## 65GMbuna (Dec 19, 2012)

Hello. I need to do some remodeling in my house which means I need to temporarily relocate my Malawi Cichlids. It's a 65 Gallon tank. I was thinking to temporarily move them into a large (roughly 40 gallon) tank.

I was hoping to keep them there for a while while I do some maintenance/aquascaping. Is this a good idea? Any other options?


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

If you can move the established filter from the 65gal over to the 40gal while they're there, then that's a very good temporary situation. Don't clean the filter before you move it to the 40gal so as not to disturb the beneficial bacteria.

There are other options but yours is a near-optimal course of action.


----------



## 65GMbuna (Dec 19, 2012)

Yes, For sure I will do that. Im wondering will they be stressed if I leave them for a week or so? Its a smaller tank, I will need to frequent water changes.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

65GMbuna said:


> Yes, For sure I will do that. Im wondering will they be stressed if I leave them for a week or so? Its a smaller tank, I will need to frequent water changes.


That depends on a few different things such as; specific type of fish/numbers/sizes/sexes, decor of tank (sufficient hiding spaces?), placement of tank (high/low light).

For water changes use a Python water changer and match water parameters straight from the tap if you can, which will reduce or even avoid stress due to water changes.

Do you think they will be stressed due to cramping in the smaller tank? If so then I suggest having them spend as little time as possible in there to avoid that.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Agree...what are the species? What are the dimensions of each tank?


----------

